# Garageband iPad2



## Mac Chris (24 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai vu que l'appli pouvait accueillir une guitare et ainsi profiter de la fonction "ampli".

Mais au fait où se connecte t on (via la sortie mi-jack des écouteurs)?
ou faut il un adapdateur spécial?

Et si quelqu'un a dejà testé, votre avis m'interesse aussi bien sur le focntionnement (precotions a pprendre), que sur l'utilité?

Autre question si on entre avec sa guitare pour profiter de l'ampli il faut bien rediffuser le son en sortie sur des haut parleurs? comment fait on?

Avez vous un schéma?

merci


----------



## tak (24 Mai 2011)

par exemple http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H2169ZM/A?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY ou équivalent.


----------



## Geoffrey198 (25 Mai 2011)

> Et si quelqu'un a dejà testé, votre avis m'interesse aussi bien sur le focntionnement (precotions a pprendre), que sur l'utilité?


J'ai testé les modélisations de GB sur un MBP avec une vraie carte son, et j'ai été très déçu.
Certains cleans passent, mais les distos sont juste horribles, même en trifouillant un peu...
Bref, c'est toujours plus pratique à transporter qu'un petit combo, mais on s'en lasse assez vite.


----------

